
The profound planetary consequences of eating less meat - jdnier
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/03/21/the-incredible-planetary-consequences-of-a-vegetarian-diet
======
m0llusk
This extrapolates from current popular meat production practices which are
themselves quite new. In order to make general conclusions like this it is
necessary to account for the variety of production alternatives available and
in development. Vat grown biomeats are very new but appear to have quite
different consequences from possible mass production. The problem isn't the
meat, but how the meat is produced.

------
jabl
I love how they made the article fair and balanced by including a quote from
some PR person at the "North American Meat Institute".

------
jocatalin
It is weird that this article didn't make it to the top page.

